# What should my ph be higher or lower



## GOLD (Aug 13, 2003)

i have a shoal of about 6caribe and 2rbp what should my ph be should highter or lower


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Higher or lower than what?







You never mentioned its level..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

:nod: you got to tell is what it is. If it's been cycled and your consistent with feedings and cleaning then you should be ok.


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

hahahahahhahahah







, what's the level?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Keep it within reason and consistant and you shall be fine


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

As long as your PH stays consistence you should be ok.


----------

